# 

## Tourist

,    ?
 -      4-5 .      .     ...

----------


## nickeler

http://sanzhary.com.ua/
http://novi-sangaru.ucoz.ua/
 -   ,         )

----------


## Tourist

38 ...     .   ...
     !    . :(

----------


## nickeler

,   . ,  )

----------


## Tourist

,

----------


## Tourist

-  ,  ?!

----------

*-  " "* 
         ,     . 
   ,  ,    .
   , .      . 
    ,    ,       ,  .   **-  " " **  , . , 15 **	+380953806974; +380534433746

----------


## Tourist

, ,   ,      !

----------


## Merry Corpse

,      -      ""      " ". ,   .
       ,    ,    ))     .

----------


## Tourist

> ,      -      ""      " ". ,   .
>        ,    ,    ))     .

         !))

----------

